# Sandy Creek Park (Lake Chapman) Athens



## TROUT HOUND (Feb 6, 2013)

My wife and I are planning to fish Sandy Creek Park's Lake Chapman a day or two in March but I know very little about the lake.  Is there anybody out there that really knows this lake well?  Seems like nobody on here likes it very much.  We are thinking about the beginning to middle of march.  If you have some good pointers I would really appreciate it.  We are hoping to find some quality bass.  Thanks big time in advance!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have thrown a pig and jig with success


----------



## ja88red (Feb 6, 2013)

I have fished it 6 times not even a bite but good luck...


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Feb 6, 2013)

From what little bit of experience I have. When leaving the boat ramp there is some good fishing down the left bank. Also to the left somewhere in the middle is supposively a hump that's good. The only other place that I've had luck is the cove straight out across the ramp and a little to the right. There is a deep bank to the right of the cove that has some brush in 12-15' as well. Good Luck!


----------



## Randall (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't fished it in several years since I moved farther away from it but I have always done well in the past with homemade lipless cranks that suspend, jigs and jerkbaits that time of year.


----------



## ATHENSGATOR (Feb 7, 2013)

I have never caught much at that place.  I know there are people that do but they are pretty light lipped about it.  Good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Feb 7, 2013)

Guys that's awesome. Thanks big time. I'll let y'all know.


----------



## bassnbucks (Feb 9, 2013)

I have caugh some good numbers of crappie off the big dock there this time of the year. I normally have about 3-4 rods with minnows all set at different depths. Every now and then il catch a bass on a crankbait off the dock also,hope this helps


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Feb 9, 2013)

OUTSTANDING !!!! Place too fish.


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys that does help.


----------



## blackwater622 (Feb 11, 2013)

Me and a buddy Fly Fish the lake a lot. Never have killer days but usually catch enough to keep us coming back. Last year the guy that fishes with me caught an 11lbs 7oz bass on his 2wt fly rod. That was quite the show. We threw it back and it is probaly still there


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Feb 11, 2013)

Man that's crazy


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 12, 2013)

Like any lake SC can be tricky if you don''t fish it regularly. The "hump" thay talk about is pretty much the uplake portion to the left of the ramp. It is 5-7ft on average from bank to bank and is good rattle/CB water. Straight across from the ramp is a deeper bank going down to the dam. Worms jigs here will produce. SC does get dingy if it rains and that can change the whole complexion of the lake after any heavy rains. Fish head spins fished along the banks produce well at SC.

Have seen some 11-12lb sacks in tourneys so the fish are there but you have to work for them.

my 2c worth.....


----------



## Gone Fishing (Feb 12, 2013)

I tried it late last year.  The fish are not where you would think they are.  I gave up went and anchored out in the middle.  Threw a worm in and the fish never stopped hitting.  Also,  any boaters do not and I repeat do not run at any kind of a fast speed.  It is very misleading on the depth.  I rounded the end of a point to turn back in and run along the bank at about thirty feet out and drove both trolling motors right into the sand.  Yep it gets shallow quick.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 5, 2013)

How did the OP's trip turn out?

The "hump" area (never heard it called that before) is the only place I've consistently gotten nibbles, I have mainly fished the lake with worms and stink baits, and micro baits like spinners and crappie jigs. Fish finder generally picks up more life in that area as well. 

That used to be a great catfish lake in the late 90's, but I haven't had much luck in the last several years.


----------



## fishingguy61 (May 6, 2013)

Where is the nearest bait shop to Sandy Creek Park that sells minnows?


----------



## Fletch_W (May 19, 2013)

East of Athens, intersection of Hardeman Rd and Hwy 78. It's the only thing there, you can't miss it. Not near Sandy Creek.

Or go south into Watkinsville on 15, gas station on the left about a half mile south of town. Also not near Sandy Creek.


----------



## cwbarner (May 19, 2013)

Fletch_W said:


> East of Athens, intersection of Hardeman Rd and Hwy 78. It's the only thing there, you can't miss it. Not near Sandy Creek.
> 
> Or go south into Watkinsville on 15, gas station on the left about a half mile south of town. Also not near Sandy Creek.




Is the shop on Robert Hardeman still open?  I went by there a few weeks ago on my way to the dump one morning, and it looked closed.


----------



## asj410 (May 21, 2013)

Been to Sandy Creek a few times this year and haven't hooked into anything but 8-10" largemouth from the banks.  Caught a handful of them thus far, mainly on weightless flukes.  I pulled an anorexic 4.15 pounder and a robust 4.8 pounder out of there on a Super Spook Jr. two years ago, so one of these days I hope to hit some decent ones again!


----------



## fishingguy61 (May 21, 2013)

This may not help but there's a place by the Commerce Watershed Lake that sells minnows on Grove Level Road stuck out in the woods. I buy minnows there and then head over to Sandy Creek and fish off the dock by the BBQ shelter.


----------

